# Hyatt Policy Reservation Changes- HELP PLS!



## Seaport104 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello, 

I am hoping there are Hyatt owners that can offer some suggestions to my situation. 

I rented another owner's timeshare through a broker and just found out that the Marines is moving up my daughter's ship date to boot camp the same week we were supposed to go on vacation. I have pleaded with the recruiter to move the date to May and it doesn't look promising.

As a timeshare owner myself, I know there are no refunds and I am not asking for one. So I am looking into changing the vacation date to the week before. Airlines are willing to switch the dates without the change fee as long as I have proof. So now the lodging which leads me to my question-

Is it possible for the owner to change the reservation date to the week before (subject of course to availability)? The reservation date is April 23 and it is their home week.

TIA!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2016)

The real problem is that it is not likely to be available at this late date.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 17, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> The real problem is that it is not likely to be available at this late date.



Yes, I understand that limitation is there but if I could somehow use a portion of what I already paid, it's still better than nothing. Also, week before is not school break and neither is my destination a popular school break location. 

I booked a 2BR and would be ok downgrading to a 1BR. So if it's a possibility, it's worth at least asking to check availability.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2016)

Did you buy travel insurance?  Military Deployment may be covered.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 18, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Did you buy travel insurance?  Military Deployment may be covered.



Nope, unfortunately not. I just booked it 3 weeks ago for next month so I figured I wouldn't need it since this is a last minute booking for me. Booked it because I found out she was going in early May and was going to miss our family Memorial week vacation. I didn't think they were going to move her ship date 2 weeks up


----------



## Kal (Mar 18, 2016)

The only way to get a change is for the owner to see if they can reserve the week you desire.  IMHO, there is less than a 5% chance they can make it happen.  The system is very structured where it's not a matter of just shifting the week.


----------



## Garnet (Mar 18, 2016)

*Keeping fingers crossed...*

Ask them and find out.  I thought that was not a popular time to go to Tahoe but a quick peek in RCI (don't have anything to search with in II right now) didn't turn up much-some though.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 18, 2016)

Would it be possible to put a listing up for someone to do a 'trade' with you for the week you have reserved -- they would take your week and give you something to use in the future.


----------



## herillc (Mar 18, 2016)

*Which resort?*

If it is a lake tahoe week (hyatt high sierra), april has availability. There is no 1 bedroom, all the units are dedicated two bedrooms. Hyatt pinon pointe would not be a problem either. However, owner should pay $50 to cancel the original reservation, and pay another booking fee of $40 and another guest certificate fee of $30 when change reservation. If you give a little more info such as resort name, date, etc... Hyatt owners can check availability for you.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 18, 2016)

herillc said:


> If it is a lake tahoe week (hyatt high sierra), april has availability. There is no 1 bedroom, all the units are dedicated two bedrooms. Hyatt pinon pointe would not be a problem either. However, owner should pay $50 to cancel the original reservation, and pay another booking fee of $40 and another guest certificate fee of $30 when change reservation. If you give a little more info such as resort name, date, etc... Hyatt owners can check availability for you.



Hyatt Pinon Pointe (Sedona). I would need April 16-23. Thanks!!


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 18, 2016)

b2bailey said:


> Would it be possible to put a listing up for someone to do a 'trade' with you for the week you have reserved -- they would take your week and give you something to use in the future.



Great idea but the broker won't let me do it. He said he try to re-rent it and he will take commission off the price it rents for and I get the net. He won't let me switch the names for just a fee.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 18, 2016)

There is a 1 bedroom and a studio available for those dates. Maybe you could put them together or get two rooms close by.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 18, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> There is a 1 bedroom and a studio available for those dates. Maybe you could put them together or get two rooms close by.



THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! If an owner cancels the home week reservation, can they use the points to book the week?


----------



## Kal (Mar 19, 2016)

It depends on the status of those points.  If the points are returned to their account, they return as the status as they were ORIGINALLY provided to the owner.  The date they were returned to their account does not affect the status of those points.

 In addition, there are no limitations on the owner's options to use the unit/week they own.  In this case they are renting that week to a third party.  However, if they use their points to reserve a different unit in a different week, the Hyatt rules do not allow that newly reserved unit to be rented on the open market.

 So the issues the owner would consider are:
 - availability of an alternate unit/week
 - the status of their points to reserve that unit
 - the cost to cancel the existing unit reservation
 - the cost to reserve an alternate unit


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 19, 2016)

I just checked on HVC.com to see if I could get something done for you, but I cannot find anything.

You may be able to reach out on Facebook. There's an HVC page here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/48131613756/

I will continue to look.

-


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Kal said:


> It depends on the status of those points.  If the points are returned to their account, they return as the status as they were ORIGINALLY provided to the owner.  The date they were returned to their account does not affect the status of those points.
> 
> In addition, there are no limitations on the owner's options to use the unit/week they own.  In this case they are renting that week to a third party.  However, if they use their points to reserve a different unit in a different week, the Hyatt rules do not allow that newly reserved unit to be rented on the open market.
> 
> ...



and you aren't dealing directly with the owner.  You are dealing with a broker who doesn't want to contact the owner to see if they will be willing to do any of the above.  It seems he has said that all he is willing to do is try to rent it again and will refund some of what you paid if he does so.

I would take this as a lesson in the future if you are ever making plans that include your child in the military. Always buy insurance that covers change in military orders or be prepared to vacation as is without the child or purchase fully refundable/changeable reservations through the resort.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 19, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> and you aren't dealing directly with the owner.  You are dealing with a broker who doesn't want to contact the owner to see if they will be willing to do any of the above.  It seems he has said that all he is willing to do is try to rent it again and will refund some of what you paid if he does so.
> 
> I would take this as a lesson in the future if you are ever making plans that include your child in the military. Always buy insurance that covers change in military orders or be prepared to vacation as is without the child or purchase fully refundable/changeable reservations through the resort.



Yes, you're 100% right on both accounts. I haven't asked him about the possibility of contacting the owner to change the reservation. I figured I'd ask here if that was even possible. I figured if I had a game plan already to present to the broker, he will be open to it. 

Sure learned my lesson this time. Next on my list is to research insurance I can buy annually that covers all my trips. I know Marriott has one but I don't think it covers non-Marriott weeks and/or exchanges. 

They told her her ship date was early May but apparently they are moving people up to fill slots because an unusually high number of female recruits were recently disqualified. I really don't understand why they can't just leave it where it was. Does 2 weeks really make that much of a difference? 

I am still clinging to that possibility that they will let her leave May, the initial date.......


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 19, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I just checked on HVC.com to see if I could get something done for you, but I cannot find anything.
> 
> You may be able to reach out on Facebook. There's an HVC page here:
> 
> ...



Many thanks, much appreciated!!


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 19, 2016)

Garnet said:


> Ask them and find out.  I thought that was not a popular time to go to Tahoe but a quick peek in RCI (don't have anything to search with in II right now) didn't turn up much-some though.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.



Many thanks. I have a search going in II for that week in the hopes it comes up. Hopefully if it comes through, the flights won't be through the roof by then.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 21, 2016)

Having kids who served in the military, I know exactly what you're going through, Seaport104! The same thing has happened to our family vacations in the past. (Deployments were moved up and/or extended.) I just did a search on II and RCI for that week in Sedona or Phoenix, and nothing shows up at the moment. I'll keep an eye out for you. If something comes up, I'd be happy to give up one of my deposits to a new Marine. She will certainly appreciate a family vacation before heading off to boot camp!


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 21, 2016)

PamMo said:


> Having kids who served in the military, I know exactly what you're going through, Seaport104! The same thing has happened to our family vacations in the past. (Deployments were moved up and/or extended.) I just did a search on II and RCI for that week in Sedona or Phoenix, and nothing shows up at the moment. I'll keep an eye out for you. If something comes up, I'd be happy to give up one of my deposits to a new Marine. She will certainly appreciate a family vacation before heading off to boot camp!



Thanks PamMo! This is a first for me so it makes me feel better than someone else can relate  

Thanks so much for your generous offer! I have searches going in II and RCI for the week before in case it pops up but I am still holding out hope that she will go in May. This is such a disappointment for my family. We planned this Sedona trip specifically for her before heading out to 13 weeks of bootcamp.

The head of the recruiting unit told me the only way she can leave in May is if he finds another female recruit to take her place. Seems unlikely since her date moved up because an unusually high number of female recruits were disqualified but I'm still hoping that we can go on the original trip. I think I should hear the final word by the end of this week.


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 1, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> The head of the recruiting unit told me the only way she can leave in May is if he finds another female recruit to take her place. Seems unlikely since her date moved up because an unusually high number of female recruits were disqualified but I'm still hoping that we can go on the original trip. I think I should hear the final word by the end of this week.



Took longer than I thought to hear back but I am super excited to report, she is leaving in May!!  So we are able to go with our original plans for my daughter's going away vacation!!! 

Thanks to all who took the time to assist me


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Great news.  Enjoy your time with your daughter.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 1, 2016)

Glad it came together. Enjoy!!


----------

